# Need help rescuing preg GSD sched pts 11/2



## Missyrip (Oct 10, 2012)

I am working with a rescue on the dog's end to pull it from the shelter, but they won't hand off to me, it must be a rescue. I need a rescue to act on my behalf. Also need help with transport SC to PA.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Most reputable rescues aren't going to be willing to do this unless they can immediately get you set up as a foster home and foster her for them. Very rarely will someone not already in the rescue world be able to get a good rescue to vouch for them if they don't know you or you don't have good references from other rescues that they know and trust (and if this was the case, they would be wondering why that rescue won't vouch for you).

It's a good thing that you are trying to do, you just need to approach the rescue in the manner that you will foster the dog for them so can they get you approved fast enough.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I have done this!

Someone called our animal control officer threatening to shoot a pregnant female (Pitty x) if someone couldn't take her. Since animal control here are idiots, they still said that they couldn't take her. I worked for the city at the time (you can guess why I no longer work there) and someone in the department called me to let me know what had happened, knowing I am a dog lover and had done rescue in the past.

I immediately called our Humane Society who said they had no room for a pregnant mom and that if I could get a foster family they would take the dog on financially. I found someone to take the dog (at the time I already had 6 dogs in my house) and I picked her up the next day from the family who had threatened to shoot her. It took everything I had to be pleasant to these people, but I NEEDED them to give me the dog.

She ended up having 7 puppies 2 weeks later, all found permanent homes, including mom. 

(Although the fostering and later having to take 7 puppies away from momma ended up being a huge kerfuffle, but that is for another thread!)


----------



## Missyrip (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, now apparently another rescue has stepped in and I may not get her. If I can't this is really frustrating. Like there's a whole underground network stepping in before us individuals and we can NEVER get the dogs we want!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The reason for that is the shelters are hundreds of miles from you. They want to know that they are sending the dog to a safe place. This is nothing personal to you but there are things worse than death. Dogs have been shipped hundreds of miles away from the shelter only to go to a home that says "it's not working. If someone doesn't take him I'll have to take him to the shelter here" which was also a kill shelter. Dogs have been "adopted" for bait dogs.

Find out what rescue is taking the dog and work through them. This way, the puppies will be placed through the rescue at no cost or work from you. And you can get your name in for the mother.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Missyrip said:


> Well, now apparently another rescue has stepped in and I may not get her. If I can't this is really frustrating. Like there's a whole underground network stepping in before us individuals and we can NEVER get the dogs we want!


Rescue, done correctly, is ALL about networking!!! That is how the dogs are saved every day. The shelters near me NEVER release a pregnant dog or a mother with puppies to an individual. Those have to go to rescues so that they have assurance that all get vetted, spayed, neutered and adopted to homes that have been thoroughly checked out. It can sometimes be very expensive and it is always extremely time consuming (even with a healthy mom and puppies) to raise them to the point of adoption. 

I am sorry that you are frustrated.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I thought you posted that you adopted a dog from the local Humane Society and that it went easily. Is this a second dog?


----------



## Missyrip (Oct 10, 2012)

Update: yes, this is second dog! 

Lots of networking today - emails & fb & phone calls - she was picked up by a rescue and they know we're interested in adopting her. Application filled out and now we wait. Thanks all for hearing my vent - emotions running high today over this so apologies to you.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You just adopted a female gsd 2 weeks ago and now you are trying to adopt a pregnant dog? Does the rescue know this? Honestly, that sounds like a recipe for disaster to me. 

Why not let your new dog settle in for at least a few months before adding another one?


----------



## Missyrip (Oct 10, 2012)

Response - I'm talking with a plain matter of fact voice, not yelling or screaming or full of attitude. Just stating facts and posing questions....

Ruth, adopting her after she has the pups. But even if we got her and had the pups here, it would not be a disaster. I am best to judge what we can handle. You don't know me, my family, my dog or my house so let's not make judgements. 

I've had multiple animals, including GSDs, my entire life but I don't pretend I'm an expert over others. Just because I'm new to this group doesn't mean I'm a novice pet owner. How is me having more than one dog any different than a person who has 4? Why can fosters have 5 of their own and 7 fosters kept in barn stalls? Do you think they are a disaster?

Just because I'm an individual and not an official foster or rescue doesn't mean I'd create a disaster. Fosters & rescuers (bless them all) aren't licensed or have required education. Anyone can file a 501c3 to be a rescue - and many don't even file but still call themselves a rescue. If I filed and called myself a rescue no one would pass judgement on me for taking in a pregnant dog from death row.

I think bringing a mama dog into a loving, quiet, mature and well-educated family - with a quiet, calm GSD who had pup friends in her previous home - that would provide all medical & care necessary would be preferred over going into a noisy foster with several animals. (not dissing fosters, just presenting a difference) 

So let's not pass judgement or pretend to be experts over one another. We're all here because we love our dogs no matter how long we've had them, how many we have or how many we want.

(and I do not want this turning into a taking sides-bashing mean thread. The original issue is over and done.)


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

The issue with mom and pups is that the cost to fully vet all the pups and mom before adoption is huge, and most private individuals can't or won't spend the money up front.

Assuming everything goes ok with mom and pups and she nurses them and has no medical issues, you still have an entire litter of pups that need to be fully vetted, spayed/neutered, and found appropriate homes. Then you have to be able to follow up on those homes and ensure that they actually keep the pups. What if there are 11 puppies born (not uncommon with a large breed dog) and 3 of them come back within 6 months? Would you realistically be able to take those pups back, get their vetting updated (because you can be sure that usually, if they are having issues, they aren't putting money into the dog - they never seem to stay up to date on vacs if they end up getting rid of them, IME) and then finding new homes yet again, and doing it all over? Little puppies are messy, loud, and extremely time consuming. But they are much easier to keep in a puppy pen than a bunch of 6 month olds that come back. Or 1 year olds that haven't been trained or socialized and can't be with other dogs, or kids, etc.

The shelters want to know that the mom is going somewhere experienced with this, and has the resources and foster homes to back up all the what ifs. And yes, there is a huge underground network for rescue dogs, especially purebreds (since the breed rescues specialize in them) and hard luck cases like pregnant moms, 3 legged dogs, blind/deaf, etc.

It's not a bad thing that a rescue is stepping up for her. That is GREAT news, even if it's not YOU getting her.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Missyrip said:


> I think bringing a mama dog into a loving, quiet, mature and well-educated family - with a quiet, calm GSD who had pup friends in her previous home - that would provide all medical & care necessary would be preferred over going into a noisy foster with several animals. (not dissing fosters, just presenting a difference)
> 
> So let's not pass judgement or pretend to be experts over one another. We're all here because we love our dogs no matter how long we've had them, how many we have or how many we want.


:thumbup:


----------



## Missyrip (Oct 10, 2012)

Again, Rerun, an assumption has been made that we did not consider all financial & legwork aspects. We did. We are able.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Missyrip said:


> So let's not pass judgement or pretend to be experts over one another. We're all here because we love our dogs no matter how long we've had them, how many we have or how many we want.


It isn't pretending to be experts over one another when someone is vastly more experienced in something than someone else. Yes, we are all (mostly) here because we love our dogs. But some members just have more experience than others, and it isn't passing judgement when someone speaks from that experience. 
Sheilah


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

sit said:


> It isn't pretending to be experts over one another when someone is vastly more experienced in something than someone else. Yes, we are all (mostly) here because we love our dogs. But some members just have more experience than others, and it isn't passing judgement when someone speaks from that experience.
> Sheilah


We appreciate your experience however, just because we don't show or work our dogs doesn't mean that we are stupid. 

Most of us have had dogs for years. Those of us who are older know the expenses involved. Heck we have grown families.. We managed to raise children and get them out into the world why would you not believe we are able to handle the expenses of a dog?

I absolutely understand the OP's frustration after having had one of the rescues tell me that a puppy was to much dog for me to handle? Really??!!! I successfully raised three working line dogs from the same litter... Just because Buddy is old and slow now does not mean he was always that way.. and just because I have grey hair that doesn't mean that I can't keep up. 

Thankfully not all rescues are judgemental and there are some very good ones out there, I would recommend to the OP don't give up. There are far too many dogs out there that need help. I wound up with a beautiful show line papered GSD and a bratty border collie puppy and couldn't be happier with my new pack.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Missyrip said:


> Again, Rerun, an assumption has been made that we did not consider all financial & legwork aspects. We did. We are able.


So, you have fostered a rescued litter without any back up? You whelped the litter out after running into health issues that cost hundreds of dollars out of your own pocket? You paid for all associated puppy costs prior to placing the pups, including worming, vaccinating and spay/neuter? 

It isn't an assumption to think that you haven't had the experience. In general, those who have had the experience don't complain that they didn't get the dog they wanted, they tend to express gratitude that Momma dog is now safe, since they know how difficult finding puppy foster homes can be. And they certainly don't complain about it just days after adopting another dog.

Come on, stop and think for one second how you sound. It is understandable that you would be disappointed. Stuff like this happens. But you're taking it way too personally. Be happy Momma is safe and enjoy the dog that you actually did adopt.
Sheilah


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'd also caution against adopting a female GSD when you already have a female in the house.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

sit said:


> So, you have fostered a rescued litter without any back up? You whelped the litter out after running into health issues that cost hundreds of dollars out of your own pocket? You paid for all associated puppy costs prior to placing the pups, including worming, vaccinating and spay/neuter?
> 
> It isn't an assumption to think that you haven't had the experience. In general, those who have had the experience don't complain that they didn't get the dog they wanted, they tend to express gratitude that Momma dog is now safe, since they know how difficult finding puppy foster homes can be. And they certainly don't complain about it just days after adopting another dog.
> 
> ...


Why so negative? She has said she can afford it. Hopefully they will find another dog to rescue. Last I heard there were 8 shepherds in the OC shelter in California needing help. The last thing any of us need to be doing is discouraging someone who can afford and wants to take in another dog.


----------



## Missyrip (Oct 10, 2012)

OK everyone, this has gotten out of hand and I've asked the mod to remove the thread. No point in posting any more beyond this.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I think folks who believe whelping out a pregnant bitch is simple, and having 10-12 puppies to deal with - for 8 weeks - is a breeze, need to actually _try _it 

We've done it in rescue and it's no fun, hard work, scary at times (when you get a puppy that is DOA and must resuscitate it), mom gets mastitis - IF she's able to nurse the litter, mom gets infection and dies (not that it's happened to us, but we got orphan puppies that way), a whole HOST of other things going wrong...it can be a virtual nightmare for the most experienced of owners/breeders. 

The expense and mess alone are enough to deter most people!
And that's just the first 8 weeks! After that you must (in rescue) vaccinate, have dewormed the puppies every 2 weeks starting at 2 weeks of age, and then we s/n mom and all the puppies. Each is chipped prior to adoption. 
At around $105 per puppy - just for that surgery alone- it gets expensive fast!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Anyone who is complaining about not getting a pregnant rescue GSD from the south, likely to be malnourished, full of parasites and HW positive shows that they have little idea what they are talking about. It is not comparable with owning a couple of GSDs over several decades. 
An emergency cesarian, couple of thousand, raising 11 puppies, possibly hand raising if the mom develops mastitis, all the pleasure. The expenses with a healthy litter are large, forget if something goes wrong. And the pleasure of screenig crazy applicants for 11 puppies, doing home visits for 11 puppies and cleaning poop and pee after 11 puppies. In the winter. It takes much more than a quiet home to raise a litter. Only those who never had the pleasure would complain about not getting the job. Really, be happy that the momma has experienced people to care for her and that somebody else will be cleaning all the poop after 11 puppies. Yes, and if the momma does not do it,buoy have to manually stimulate the to pee and poop, all 11 of them. Unlike human babies, they won't do it on their own. A true pleasure.

Plenty of great dogs in shelters for those who hate rescues, so I don't get the whole drama.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We usually spay/terminate, especially when mama is a walking skeleton, unfortunately. Makes no sense to bring what's likely a mixed breed litter into the world when there's thousands in shelters and rescues, and for the reasons you mention above- an emergency c-section would wipe out our bank account.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm really shocked that some of you are being so negative and critical towards the OP. 
If *you* have done it, what makes you think she cant? Kills me how so many rescues are begging for foster homes, and then you get someone who is willing to take on a mother and pups and this is the attitude she gets? 

Raising a litter is a big financial responsibility-but it is not rocket science people and the mother is the one taking care of the grunt work for the pups. You just supervise her.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I think everybody encouraged the OP to foster for a rescue. fostering usually starts with easier dogs and as people gain experience, they get more complicated cases, such as raising a litter. That avenue is absolutely open.
The comments of the OP suggest that she does not fully comprehend what is involved in raising a litter, and placing a litter into good homes, especially without the support of experienced people.
Sometimes the mom does it all, not always. Depending on the condition of the mom, discarded dogs from southern shelters tend not to be in the best shape.
All too often adopters and people eager to get a dog overestimate their own abilities and underestimate the challenges. What people with experience are posting is a dose of reality that many don't want to hear.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

PatchonGSD said:


> I'm really shocked that some of you are being so negative and critical towards the OP.
> If *you* have done it, what makes you think she cant? Kills me how so many rescues are begging for foster homes, and then you get someone who is willing to take on a mother and pups and this is the attitude she gets?


Exactly what I was thinking. I see threads all the time on FB about how to get more people involved, how to find new fosters and here there is one offering and she is getting crap. Unbelievable!!!!!!!! Then again, this is the internet just because someone pretends to know what they are talking about, doesn't mean they aren't actually a 14 year old boy posting from mommys basement.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

PatchonGSD said:


> I'm really shocked that some of you are being so negative and critical towards the OP.
> If *you* have done it, what makes you think she cant? Kills me how so many rescues are begging for foster homes, and then you get someone who is willing to take on a mother and pups and this is the attitude she gets?


The OP didn't go through a rescue. She was looking for a rescue to slap their reputation on the line so she could obtain a pregnant dog. 
Not too many rescues are going to do that sight unseen and with no knowledge of the person taking the dog in. As Rebel said, there was seemingly no comprehension on how things worked ("underground network") in rescue.

A rescue is taking a huge chance when working with pregnant bitches. As mentioned, a c-section is very likely, especially when you're pulling an emaciated dog who may have been neglected badly, and when you don't even know what the mix is, it can be a real problem. We get in small breed dogs, usually, Chi or Chi mixes, and what if a big pit bull or Lab has bred it?? It can happen!
And a c-section on a weekend can be so costly as to put a rescue in dire straits financially.
That's just one of the situations that can go south.

The second thing I noticed right away is this person has good intentions, it seems, but they have a female in residence they've only apparently had a few weeks. 
Knowing that, and knowing mama's due to give birth (if that's going to occur and a spay/terminate is not done) and knowing how territorial moms can be is further taking a huge chance that a fight or even killing won't occur...let's just say there's tons of ways this can end badly and only in a _real_ rosy world are things going to go 100% correctly and end well.

And if this rescue is a good one, they won't allow a GSD same-sex adoption anyway, I know, here, we do not. It's rare we allow same-sex adoptions anyway, no matter what the breed, unless people are quite experienced, aware of, and equipped to deal with same-sex aggression. 

The negativity is simply reality creeping in...sorry


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

You want to adopt a 2nd dog who's pregnant only 2 weeks after adopting your first dog?  Don't know why you'd want to add another so quickly when the first is still settling in. It's great you want to rescue a dog in need, but the ones you already have should come first. That's how I see it anyway. :shrug:


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

shepherdmom said:


> We appreciate your experience however, just because we don't show or work our dogs doesn't mean that we are stupid.
> 
> Most of us have had dogs for years. Those of us who are older know the expenses involved. Heck we have grown families.. We managed to raise children and get them out into the world why would you not believe we are able to handle the expenses of a dog?
> 
> ...


This is interesting coming from a person who returned to this board with huge problems with a dog acquired from a working line breeder well known to the poster. Euthanasia was considered and finally the dog ended up returned. So apparently the history of dog ownership is not always enough to handle a difficult situation and the dog almost ended up put down. And clearly a well bred woking line from a good breeder is not necessarily a guarantee that things will go well. Luckily the dog had a place to go and is apparently doing well there. This is an excellent illustration how things can easily go badly with distant adoptions and unknown dogs. 

The fact that there is a new female in a home, which increases the potential for same sex aggression, does not make a distance adoption easier. The dogs have never met. Also, a new mom with a litter, full of hormones, can develop dog and people aggression around the litter, especially in a new environment and with people she does not know well. Not at all uncommon. Where would the mom and the litter go if things did not turn out well? To the rescue that vouched for the person? Back to the shelter? Euthanized? A pregnant mom died when her uterus ruptured (the wall was thin from poor care and overbreedeng). Who will raise a litter of orphans?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

RebelGSD said:


> This is interesting coming from a person who returned to this board with huge problems with a dog acquired from a working line breeder well known to the poster. Euthanasia was considered and finally the dog ended up returned. So apparently the history of dog ownership is not always enough to handle a difficult situation and the dog almost ended up put down. And clearly a well bred woking line from a good breeder is not necessarily a guarantee that things will go well. Luckily the dog had a place to go and is apparently doing well there. This is an excellent illustration how things can easily go badly with distant adoptions and unknown dogs.
> 
> 
> *I was talking financially not behaviorally. The dog I took didn't like males it was clear she would never get along with my husband, and I was not the one who suggested Euthanasia. I drove 1400+ miles round trip to get the dog back to a place where she was safe so that wouldn't happen. Proving that my experience as a dog owner and my financial situation allowed me to find a solution that was BEST for the dog. BTW she is doing very well in an all female household.*
> ...


Whatever.... I'm not going to get into it with you... I refuse to fight with 14 year olds. I just hope the OP doesn't get turned off of rescue because of a few nasty people around here.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

This is not about rescuing anymore, but a tit-for-tat argument about who knows best. Enough!


----------

